# Surprising speed results with #107’s



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys, with the last few days being snowy and cold, I set up a catch box in the basement. 
Made a quick bandset from cutting an alliance sterling #107 in half (lengthwise) so each band was 5/16 wide. 9 1/2" active length, which maxed out is 51" draw.

Never done this before, threw them on a cheep Chinese sling and started shooting some 1/4"steels and they were going crazy fast. So just for fun I though I would try 5/8 marbles. And man they seemed to be going fast as well.

So ran outside quick to chrony them. I know from shooting 107s a lot that in the summer I get 220fps and winter I get 185 with 5/8 marbles or 7/16 steel. (I know are to light for these bands) 
Anyway......today is 0 degrees/32 Fahrenheit and these light bands were shooting 5/8 glass at an average of 225 FPS!! First shot was 210 after 5 or 6 shots I was getting up to 235. I took the pic on the 2nd shot then my phone died lol.

Crazy to think you could totally hunt with these tiny bands.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow!! I wonder what pale crepe golds or chained red clay 32s would do in that cold. (Hint)


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You can always rely on good ol 107’s. Thanks for the nice tests. I grew up using office rubber from the 5&10. Always had a blast.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> Wow!! I wonder what pale crepe golds or chained red clay 32s would do in that cold. (Hint)


Haha hint received, I will definitely try them out this winter.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Island made said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!! I wonder what pale crepe golds or chained red clay 32s would do in that cold. (Hint)
> ...


If I'd known, I would have included some in your parcel.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm guessing 107s are about the same size as 117s only wider? Managed to put a blood blister on my thumb today using 117s ...

Frameless, home made pouch, 8" working length. 31" draw fixed anchor. Temp + or - 80F.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

107 throw rocks pretty well.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> You can always rely on good ol 107's. Thanks for the nice tests. I grew up using office rubber from the 5&10. Always had a blast.


I hear ya Joe. When I was a kid many a pigeons and grouse were taken with chained #64's


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> I'm guessing 107s are about the same size as 117s only wider? Managed to put a blood blister on my thumb today using 117s ...
> Frameless, home made pouch, 8" working length. 31" draw fixed anchor. Temp + or - 80F.


I think so....but I'm not sure. Been a long while since I shot 117's

I'm gonna try frameless here soon!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> 107 throw rocks pretty well.


Yes they do. Full width they definitely like the heavy ammo.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I always liked 107's but I never guessed they would deliver 235fps.Thanks for taking the time to test them!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Island made said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > 107 throw rocks pretty well.
> ...


Are you using the Sterling Alliance bands which are supposed to be the ones for our sport? Ive tried the regular stuff Staples sells in town here in the past and wasnt impressed. Shame we cant get Sterling Alliiance here with out having to pay ridiculously high shipping charges to Canada.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

reset said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


Yes the alliance sterlings. I've use the staples ones as well but there not nearly as good unfortunately. Ya I order them from amazon.ca there usually about 15 to 20 dollars a box of 50 bands. Which makes 25 full width band sets, or 50 like this. But I find the price Isn't to bad due to them lasting so long. And I don't use them a lot so a box typically last me a couple years. And My sister has prime so I get here to order them lol.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I was using 107 lots there ok .easy to build a band set with them lots of fun


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Island made said:


> Hey guys, with the last few days being snowy and cold, I set up a catch box in the basement.
> Made a quick bandset from cutting an alliance sterling #107 in half (lengthwise) so each band was 5/16 wide. 9 1/2" active length, which maxed out is 51" draw.
> 
> Never done this before, threw them on a cheep Chinese sling and started shooting some 1/4"steels and they were going crazy fast. So just for fun I though I would try 5/8 marbles. And man they seemed to be going fast as well.
> ...


Pretty much gum rubber. Used it all the time when I was a kid to hunt.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A guy that made balloon animals told me to stretch latex a few times before shaping it. If you false draw a couple of times you may get better numbers while the bands are hot.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Holy Rocket Launchers!

That is fast.

I have only a 23" draw, but these qould still be great for plinking.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> I'm guessing 107s are about the same size as 117s only wider? Managed to put a blood blister on my thumb today using 117s ...
> Frameless, home made pouch, 8" working length. 31" draw fixed anchor. Temp + or - 80F.


SJAaz, I am always firgetting you joined the wild side of the frameless maniacs...and also always tempted to try it again.

I think I may try some of Ghost's extended fork pana darts in the spring...after I make a modded extended fork flip with Mr. Koehler's hand protection.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Holy Rocket Launchers!
> 
> That is fast.
> 
> I have only a 23" draw, but these qould still be great for plinking.


They are ok for a shot now and then, I don't shoot them for more than ten after that they get tough for me but I'm 68 and arthritic!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Rocket Launchers!
> ...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> I'm guessing 107s are about the same size as 117s only wider? Managed to put a blood blister on my thumb today using 117s ...
> Frameless, home made pouch, 8" working length. 31" draw fixed anchor. Temp + or - 80F.


The Alliance website list the Sterling #107 at 7" x 5 /8" and 117b at 7" x 1/8" . I use # 105 but Alliance no longer list them on the sterling site. They are 5" x 5/8" . #84 are 3 1\2" x 1/2".

I use the 105 cut for rocks, the 117b full loops for up to 3/8 steel and the 84 for 3/8 steel with short draw.

I find the Alliance Sterling perform better than the Alliance Advantage. I have never tried the Alliance Gold Crepe but I read somewhere that they don't retract very fast.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing 107s are about the same size as 117s only wider? Managed to put a blood blister on my thumb today using 117s ...
> ...


I suspect that my frameless days are coming to an end. The old rhumatiz is giving my hands the fits. And to tell the truth, I miss my scout and M tarus. Also have a natural that I just finished begging to be banded up. And I know that I'm not getting better at using them if I don't shoot 'em. Wish I had a daughter to shoot with. You are a lucky man!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

All this sounds very interesting indeed...I need to try these! I'll assume that this is correct?

https://www.amazon.com/Alliance-25075-Sterling-Contains-Approx/dp/B0017LR7CU/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Sterling+Alliance+bands+107&qid=1573508509&sr=8-1


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Pebble Shooter said:


> All this sounds very interesting indeed...I need to try these! I'll assume that this is correct?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alliance-25075-Sterling-Contains-Approx/dp/B0017LR7CU/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Sterling+Alliance+bands+107&qid=1573508509&sr=8-1


thats the ones i have fella


----------

